# home setup newbie need help



## kenneth.mcphee (Jan 5, 2009)

hi there this is my first thread so be gentle i have adenon avr-1906 i know it a bit old but i got a panasonic dmp-bd35 blu-ray player but my denon doesnt have any hdmi sockets my plasma has only got 1 hdmi socket the only way i think is to plug the blu-ray straight to the tv with the hdmi and plug a optical cable staight to the denon but i dont know if this is the best way so i would be very grateful if you could advise me on this.
thanks k mcphee


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

HDMI to the TV and Optical to the AVR is pretty much your best option. Component video to the TV or to the AVR would work just fine too.


----------



## kenneth.mcphee (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks very much for youre quick reply i was thinking that that was the only way.
thanks again


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack!

The only issue with using component from the BluRay player is that most SD DVDs will not be upconverted. HDMI is the only way that upconversion will be allowed.


----------



## kenneth.mcphee (Jan 5, 2009)

i htink i will go down the road of the hdmi and optical cable way.
thanks


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

kenneth.mcphee said:


> i htink i will go down the road of the hdmi and optical cable way.
> thanks


Just be aware that you won't be able to hear the HD audio (True HD, DolbyDigital +, DTS HD, etc.) ...the only way to play those formats is using HDMI to AVR, so they will be downconverted to DolbyDigital.

There's another option (using multichannel input/outputs) ...but your bd-35 doesn't have them :yes:


----------



## Cyclejohn (Jan 8, 2009)

You can still achieve 5.1 HD Audio if you upgrade your BD-35 to the BD-55. The BD-55 has multi-channel analog outputs and the Denon has the necessary multi-channel inputs to receive the HD signal. If you can still return the BD-35 the difference in price is only around $100. Food for thought.


----------



## kenneth.mcphee (Jan 5, 2009)

yes that is worth thinking about i may also upgrade my avreciever in a couple of months or so and go through that with the hdmi but unsure what one to go for at the moment.


----------



## Cyclejohn (Jan 8, 2009)

Depends on you budget and your needs. Entry level for your HD audio needs would be the Onkyo 606, the Yamaha rx-v663 or the Denon 1909. Each of these will extract HD Audio from a Blu-Ray player via HDMI. They are all in the $400-600 range. More expensive models from these manufacturers give more power, better video upscalling and more control features. Once again, it depends on your other needs.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

And if you did upgrade your AVR, then you wouldn't necessarily need to upgrade your BD player. Those AVRs can decode the HD bitstream or PCM over HDMI, so your current player will do the job just fine.


----------

